

Pipes:tags::physics:syntax::plumbing:HTML (Anyone want to learn HTML?) - japherwocky
http://japherwocky.posterous.com/recruiting-students

======
ndunn2
I don't understand what the title of this post is supposed to mean. If this
some tortured reference to the analogy portion of the SATs? If so, that's not
the correct form. If not, please elaborate what that is supposed to mean.

